# Some NYC pics from this weekend



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Spent the weekend in NYC with some great weather










If anyone goes up to the top of the ESB you should absolutely get the Express Pass. No waiting in lines anywhere. Its so worth it!































































Finally it was time to depart the ESB









We headed over to Times Square









And then to the Statue the next day


















Time for a wrist shot









We stopped at Ellis Island









And the Stock Exchange


















Central Park









Seinfeld Diner


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Here's a few more



















Merchant Marine memorial/statue


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Nice pics. Glad you had fun


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Fantastic pictures, Snareman!!


----------



## veightkiller (Jun 23, 2007)

cool pics. looks like you enjoyed alot


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

fabulous set and they look just the way i would have done them too...

nice job


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

mathjak107 said:


> fabulous set and they look just the way i would have done them too...
> 
> nice job


Thanks! I always love your pics. :thumbup:


----------



## GoRavens (Jan 8, 2010)

What lenses/gear did you use??


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

GoRavens said:


> What lenses/gear did you use??


Canon T2i with either the 10-22 or 24-105 lens. And a little bit of Photoshop for good measure. :angel:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Snareman said:


> Canon T2i with either the 10-22 or 24-105 lens. And a little bit of Photoshop for good measure. :angel:


I love the 10-22 lens. :thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Snareman, were these all handheld shots? I would assume so just by the composition of most and knowing that a tripod isn't allow up on the ESB.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

chicagofan00 said:


> Snareman, were these all handheld shots? I would assume so just by the composition of most and knowing that a tripod isn't allow up on the ESB.


Yep. I even tried to take my little table top tripod up the ESB but they weren't having any of it. I asked them why thinking it was some kind of safety thing like I might have a tripod bomb or something, but they said its just because they don't want all the space up there clogged up by tripod legs tripping everyone. The one I tried to bring was only a foot tall, but apparently it a black and white rule


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Snareman said:


> Yep. I even tried to take my little table top tripod up the ESB but they weren't having any of it. I asked them why thinking it was some kind of safety thing like I might have a tripod bomb or something, but they said its just because they don't want all the space up there clogged up by tripod legs tripping everyone. The one I tried to bring was only a foot tall, but apparently it a black and white rule


I understand the tripod rule but at the same time its still kind of B.S. Especially when it come to the ones like you tried to bring up or like a gorillapod, etc.

I'm actually going to be in NYC this weekend so I am hoping that I can replicate some of your magic while out there. Just can't decide if I want to lug my tripod all around the city with me or not.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

chicagofan00 said:


> I understand the tripod rule but at the same time its still kind of B.S. Especially when it come to the ones like you tried to bring up or like a gorillapod, etc.
> 
> I'm actually going to be in NYC this weekend so I am hoping that I can replicate some of your magic while out there. Just can't decide if I want to lug my tripod all around the city with me or not.


Yea, I agree. The small ones should be allowed. I guess its easier for them to keep the rule hard so they don't have to decide where the grey zone ends. Its gonna be chilly there this weekend! I'm going to be in DC this weekend with probably similar weather. I'll look forward to your pics! :thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Snareman said:


> Yea, I agree. The small ones should be allowed. I guess its easier for them to keep the rule hard so they don't have to decide where the grey zone ends. Its gonna be chilly there this weekend! I'm going to be in DC this weekend with probably similar weather. I'll look forward to your pics! :thumbup:


I'm fine with the cold. Just as long as we don't get delayed either going in or coming out of there. 

Hopefully I'll get some good shots while there. Look forward to seeing some pics from your trip to DC!


----------



## EU.904 (Dec 28, 2010)

nice work


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, those are some great pics. Really like the cityscapes from an observation deck I believe


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

BMWenthusiast said:


> Wow, those are some great pics. Really like the cityscapes from an observation deck I believe


Thanks! They were from the Empire State Building.


----------



## Angel Smith (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for great picture sharing. I like it so much.


----------



## BayAreaBimmer (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice job :thumbup:


----------

